# Fishscale paracord wrapped milbro



## Antony (9 mo ago)

This is my first go at paracord wrapping, what do you think?
20-12 .54 green gzk purple pit pouch for anyone who's wondering.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks good to me!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that is quite impressive, good work


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome,i like a good paracord wrap whether on a knife or a sling,thats a good one


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

I really like that. In a survival situation too, that paracord could be a life saver if it had to be removed from your slingshot to serve in other roles. Well done! Don


----------

